# Need a UPS



## ajayritik (Oct 3, 2013)

My Back UPS ES 500 is no longer working. Hence need to get a new UPS.

*s14.postimg.org/61krmtpo1/Untitled.jpg
image upload


Can someone suggest a good model?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 3, 2013)

apc 600va at 2.2k


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 4, 2013)

Where could I get this for Rs 2,200. Checked it a local store and he quoted Rs 2800.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 4, 2013)

here you go ON SALE! - APC UPS 600VA - Rs.2,199 - WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::. better buy locally as you may have to spend for shipping also. these are damn heavy. ask in as may as shops you can.


----------

